# Windows will net auf meine neue S-ATA PLadde installen



## Klooschonok (25. Dezember 2003)

Also, hi erstma:

ich hab ein großes problem. ICh hab gestern frohen mutes meine neue Pladde, eine Western Digital Raptor S-ATA eingebaut, RAID Controller hab ich on board und ist eingestellt. Dann geh ich bei der Windows installation auf F6 für drittanbieter, stell den Treiber ein, alles klappt, pie pa po.. aber jetzt kommt mein PRoblem: dann klick ich auf die Festplatte wo er das dann hin installieren soll und dann schreibt windows: "Diese Festplatte enthält kein Windows kompatibles Format....
und dann sagt er ich soll eine neue Partition anlegen, leg die an und er schreibt das gleiche !  ich würde mich riesig über eine Problemlösung freuen 

Gr€€tz schonok

ps: ich hab windows XP, liegt es vllt. daran ? wenn nein, was dann, wenn ja was dann ?


----------

